# Just a few pics of the pets



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Poppy back from the groomers


207 by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr


208 by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr

Tank finally learning to look at the camera


001 by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr

and Holly stalking me from the fence


004 by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your pictures are great!
Poppy looks so cute. Holly has a beautiful face.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks J A N, Poppy is a little sweetie but is in need of less treats (from granny) and more exercise lol. Holly is just one crazy kitty.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Your pups and kitty are adorable!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Adorable! I love the first picture!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

G'day NZ Raw - what an adorable pack you have and of course the sky is always blue in sunny Nelson!!!


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments about my motley trio :smile: The first picture is my favorite too.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

sozzle said:


> G'day NZ Raw - what an adorable pack you have and of course the sky is always blue in sunny Nelson!!!


Lol Looking back at old pics the sky really is blue here. Took this pic today, it was a pretty average day, great for those up on the slopes though.


012 by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Sooo cute! I must admit that Holly is my favorite, I'm a sucker for fluffy cats with mustaches!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Gorgeous pics! and beautiful critters youve got!


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Sooo cute! I must admit that Holly is my favorite, I'm a sucker for fluffy cats with mustaches!


Ha Ha yeah she has the full on Santa beard to go with it.



020 by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr

(please excuse the hack job on her bib lol she had a sticky stick stuck in it)


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

All your children are beautiful. And you take really good pictures.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Herzo, I am practicing to take good photos and hope to get better and better I really enjoy it. :smile:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poppy is adorable! I want to kiss that face. Tank is a handsome guy and Holly is purraliscious


----------

